# MTB: Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 6/19/08



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

Turns out I live about 14 miles from this place. Let's do a midweek ride next week there.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Turns out I live about 14 miles from this place. Let's do a midweek ride next week there.



I'm there!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Turns out I live about 14 miles from this place. Let's do a midweek ride next week there.



you all suck.  *I* live 50 miles from there!

but i can't do 6/17 or 6/19 anyway.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2008)

Where are you parking to access the trails? On Nassahegan Drive or off of 69?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> you all suck.  *I* live 50 miles from there!
> 
> but i can't do 6/17 or 6/19 anyway.




Can you make it out for this weekends ride with us?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Where are you parking to access the trails? On Nassahegan Drive or off of 69?



I was thinking of trying the stuff around Lamson Corner (on 69) this time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2008)

What time do you plan on starting?


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What time do you plan on starting?



I could probably swing something like 6:30. That would give us two hours of reasonable light.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What time do you plan on starting?



Good question, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

It's looking like Thursday (19th) this week.  I'd like to meet there around 5ish, but I'm flexible.  Anyone else?


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm hoping to make Thursday, but probably can't swing before 6:30.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm hoping to make Thursday, but probably can't swing before 6:30.



That's cool, I can do 6:30.


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm just about definite here. May push for 6:15. The Lamson Corner parking area works for me. Roll call:

Greg


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in for Thursday night. I've never been here so it looks like we'll both ride around aimlessly.

Greg
o3jeff


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you guys still make this tonight? Either time works for me.

I'll be on the road today, but will check when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Greg
o3jeff
bvibert

I'll be there.  Aiming for 6:15-6:30ish, but I'm somewhat flexible.


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm aiming for 6:15. So psyched! Brian - are the trails off Lamson corner a new area for you? Should I bring my old GPS so we can at least mark a waypoint for the cars?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm aiming for 6:15. So psyched! Brian - are the trails off Lamson corner a new area for you? Should I bring my old GPS so we can at least mark a waypoint for the cars?



Yeah, it's a new area for me.  A GPS wouldn't be a bad idea, but I doubt we'll get lost.  There's several roads and other features in the are that should help us find our way.  You may want to bring a head lamp just in case though..


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You may want to bring a head lamp just in case though..



That's why I was thinking that a GPS might be useful. I'll pack the headlamp too... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

I actually always have a small headlamp in my bike pack for when I go on these after work rides.  Just in case.  I'd hate to have to walk out in the dark, with no light, if something were to happen to my bike, or I got injured, miles out in the middle of the woods...


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I actually always have a small headlamp in my bike pack for when I go on these after work rides.  Just in case.  I'd hate to have to walk out in the dark, with no light, if something were to happen to my bike, or I got injured, miles out in the middle of the woods...



Cool. Another item to add to the pack. I need that Dakine hydration pack to come soon...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

Wish I could join you guys tonight. I think I will get out for a ride near home. I went out for a couple of hours last night after the rain dies down.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 19, 2008)

have fun boys!

steve


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Wish I could join you guys tonight. I think I will get out for a ride near home. I went out for a couple of hours last night after the rain dies down.



FYI, Nassahegan is only about 30-40 minutes from Hartford...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like the Google Street View team has been hard at work in this area.  You can see the actual parking area that we're meeting at using it.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...2538,-72.971631&panoid=C2N1PfBb3mg8Rb8CiuVnpQ

If you click on the little camera icon next to Scoville Rd it'll pop up a picture on the map that you can rotate around to see the parking area.  Now there's no excuse for someone not to be able to find it...


----------



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool. We gotta remember to take a lap through the boneyard too. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool. We gotta remember to take a lap through the boneyard too. :lol:



If you wanna go jumping over old grave stones be my guest, I'll be riding in the woods.... 8)


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> FYI, Nassahegan is only about 30-40 minutes from Hartford...




But I have to go home first. For future referance, how far is this place from Nepaug?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> But I have to go home first. For future referance, how far is this place from Nepaug?



You should have brought your bike with you.. 

It's about 15 minutes away from Nepaug:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...257,-72.983551&spn=0.138228,0.297661&t=h&z=12


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2008)

You guys don't carry your bike around with you everywhere?

See you around 6:15 and i'll bring a flashlight with me.


----------

